# UK MMA Rankings - May 2011; More top twenties at FW and MW



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

Slightly later in the month than usual, but there's been some big movers and shakers, and of course now we have two new top twenties in our aim to get top twenties across the board (HW, LHW and FLY left, but those will be a struggle if I'm honest).

UK MMA News - UK MMA Rankings - May 2011 | YourMMA.tv

Enjoy.


----------



## TheInsuranceMan (Nov 27, 2009)

Cheers for that fella. Interesting reading. Good to see 'The Gladiator' at the top of the lightweight listings. He's a good solid pro and a proper gent too. So Daley is rated above Hathaway & Hardy? Interesting. As they all have such different styles I struggle to choose between them. All top fighters with unique strengths. How come Mills is only at no 5 when he won a world title earlier in the year?

I'd love to see a fight between the top two middleweights though; that would be awesome......


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

No probs, glad you enjoyed it.

I think you'd be hard pressed to have Mills over the likes of Hardy, Wallhead, Daley and Hathaway whilst they're fighting top competition in the UFC and Bellator. Winning a title doesn't mean much, anybody could win a title, it's the level of opposition you fight to do it and your performances! Daley of late has had the better run of results and performances I'd say, but maybe with a win next time out Hathaway could take that mantle.


----------



## kainer2 (Aug 7, 2007)

WW is a horrible division to judge...but Mills is really legit and will push the top guys all the way,.

Also Lightweight is stupidly stacked...


----------



## hoyte (May 30, 2011)

Looking forward to watching Karlos Vemola fight again! he looked brutal against petruzzelli! And i think he will smash bonner!


----------

